# Weekly Competition 2014-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R U F U2 F U'
*2. *R2 U2 F2 R' U F2 R' F U'
*3. *U R' F2 R' U F2 R'
*4. *F U R U' R2 U F2 U' F'
*5. *F' U2 F' R2 U F U2 F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' U' R2 U F' L' R2 U' R B2 L B' R U
*2. *U2 R2 B U' D B2 R B U' D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R' L2 B2 R' U2 D2
*3. *B' L2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F L R' B' R U2 R' D
*4. *B F U2 F L2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2 U' L2 R' B' R B F' R' D' U'
*5. *R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R' U2 B2 U L2 R2 F' D' U R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' F' R' D2 Uw2 L' B2 U' Rw2 D2 B Fw' F R B2 D' Uw U2 F L2 R2 U' F' L D2 Fw F' U' Rw2 F2 D F' D' U F2 U F U B2 Uw
*2. *Uw Rw2 F2 D' F2 R Uw' L Rw2 D' Uw' U2 L' D Fw D' B' L' D2 Uw2 U2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 U Rw' B F' D' Uw2 L' Fw L2 R2 Uw2 Fw L2 U' B2
*3. *F2 U L2 Rw' Uw' Fw' F R' D2 Uw' F2 D' Uw2 R Uw' U' Fw Uw L U Fw' U B2 L' Fw D2 L Rw2 Fw D2 Rw D Rw' R2 B' L' R2 Uw' U B'
*4. *Rw' R Fw2 Uw2 R2 U Fw' F2 L Uw' L D' Uw' U2 L' B' Fw' F R2 Uw2 B L Rw2 B' U' F' L' D' Uw U Rw' Uw2 F Uw2 R2 Uw2 L2 B F D
*5. *L2 Rw' R2 D' Uw' U' L D' Uw2 B F' R' F R' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw F2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 Uw Rw' Fw2 R2 F Uw2 B L2 Rw Uw' L2 U' Fw2 Rw' D Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L U' Lw' D Uw2 B2 F' U F Rw Bw' Lw' Rw' Dw' Lw' Fw2 F D2 Dw Lw' Rw F2 L2 Lw R' D2 L' U' L' D2 Lw' Uw' Lw Bw' Uw Fw2 F Uw2 Lw Fw' Lw Rw2 U' Bw Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Lw' Dw2 U Fw' L' Lw Uw' R' B D
*2. *D' Dw' F Dw Uw' U' Fw' Lw Dw' Lw F2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 L2 F2 Lw2 R2 D2 B Lw Rw Uw B' Fw' F D2 R Fw' F2 Dw2 Uw U2 Fw' D Rw Fw Dw2 B Rw' Fw' D Lw' D2 Dw' R U2 Bw2 Fw F2 D' L' B2 U B' Bw Rw' U2 R2 B
*3. *B2 Uw' U F2 Dw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 U2 L' Rw2 B' R' B Bw Fw' R2 Dw Uw L' Uw Lw' D' Dw Uw U2 L D U Bw2 L2 Uw' F2 L' B Fw2 R' D' Uw' L Fw F D2 Fw' Uw2 L' Rw B Lw' D U' B2 U Fw2 Rw' R Dw U' Rw
*4. *Dw L2 Dw U' Lw2 R D' Uw2 R B2 Fw F' Uw U' B2 Lw D' Uw' L' U2 Lw' Bw' Uw2 Lw Rw' B Bw' Lw Rw' B' Fw2 L' Rw2 R' U2 B' Lw' Bw2 D2 B' L Bw D L' Lw Bw' F' Rw' Bw Fw F Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Dw2 F' R' Uw' Fw2 R
*5. *Dw B2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 Dw L Lw Dw' Rw Bw L D2 Uw F' L' Fw2 F2 Lw Rw' D2 Lw B L Uw2 Bw2 Uw Lw2 R B Lw' Dw U R' B2 Bw2 F Rw Dw R F2 Lw Dw2 Lw' B Dw' Rw R2 B' R' Dw2 U Bw' Fw2 R' D' L' B Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R 3F 2F' L 3F2 2F 2U 2L 2D' 2U F2 L' 3R2 2D' 2B 2L 2D' 2L B' 3F 2F L' 2R2 3U' 3F2 F' 3U2 2R D U R2 2B F 2U' U 2B 3F2 2D2 2L2 D' 3R 2R2 U B 3F 2F' D B2 3F 3U2 L 3U' 2R R2 2F' R D F2 2D' L' 2F D 2U' L U B2 L' 3R2 R' 2D'
*2. *3U 2U' 2F' 2R' 2B' 3F' D2 L' 3R' 2R B 2B' 2U2 F2 3U2 3F' 3R2 2D2 F 2U U' 3R 2B' D' B2 2D' B R2 D U' R' 2B' 2F L2 B L' 3R' 2R2 2U2 L' D' 2L 3R 2B2 2U F2 U L' U 2B' 3R2 F D 2U' U2 3R2 2R 2F 2U B' U 2R' 2B 3F2 3U' 2F' R 2B 3R' R
*3. *2R 3U2 3F2 D' 3U 2B' 3F 2F2 U' 2L' 2R 3U 2B 3F2 2F2 F2 2R2 U2 F2 R' 2D B2 2D2 2U B' 2B D' 2U2 B2 3U' B' 2D 3U2 2F2 D' 3F' U 2B2 2L R' 2U' 2B D2 2F' R' 2U2 L' 2D 3U' B 2D2 2F2 L2 3R2 2D' 2L2 R 3U2 B' 2B' 2L' 3U' 3F 3R D' 3F L 2D' 2U B
*4. *L R2 3U 2R2 R' 2F2 2L' D 3R' 3U 2U 2L B' 2D R' B 2F 3R' 2R B' R 2U' B' 2B 3F2 U 2L' 2D2 3U' 2U2 U 2L2 2B' L2 2R 2F 3U F' L2 2L2 R 3F' 2D2 2R' R' 2B' 2D 2F2 3U2 2L2 2R 3U 2U U2 2R2 R D B' D2 B' 3F 3R2 3F U' 3F' 3U' 3F 2R2 F 2D2
*5. *2R' B' D' 2F' 3U2 U2 B' U2 2L2 D' 3F' D 2D' 3F 2R' B2 U' 2B 2F2 U' F 2L2 2B' 3F' 2D' L' 3U 2L2 R2 2U' 2B' 3U' 3R2 F 2D' 2L' R' B2 U 3F 2U U L2 2B2 3F' 2D2 B2 L' B2 F2 2D2 3F' 3U' 2B2 2F D' 3F2 2D2 2R 2F' 2D2 U 2F2 3U' B 2D2 2L 3R2 R' 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R B' 2B D2 3B2 D' 3D' F D2 B2 3F2 2L2 3L2 3R 2R2 R U B 2B2 2L' 2U2 3B U' 3F' F' 2D2 3D 2L2 2R2 2B' 3B 2F' F2 3U' 3L D 2D' R2 3F F2 3D' F 2D 3U' 2B' L D 2B' F2 3U 2B2 L' R D 2D2 3L' R2 3U 2U' L 2R' 3D' 2F' 2R 3D' 3F' F2 U2 F2 3L 2F 3L' 3F2 2L2 U2 2B2 3L' 3R' 2R B' 2L2 2D2 3F' 2R2 3D 2U F 3D2 3L 3U' 2F L 2L2 B 3B2 R' D' 2D 3F2 F'
*2. *B2 2B 2F2 U L' 3R 3B F' 3U L2 2L2 U 2F2 3U2 3B 2R2 3D U' B2 2B' 3B U' R2 2F' 2R 3F' 2F2 3R 2U' R' D 3L 3U2 3R2 2F R' 3U2 3B2 R' U' F' U' 2L' 3L2 2D 2L' 3L R' 3D' 3L 3B' 2D 2F' 2D 3U2 3R' 3D2 L 2D 3D 3U F' 2U' 3F' U' 3F F2 2R 2U' L 3R' 2B 3F' L2 3F' 3D 3F 2R2 3F L' 3D 3U' 3F 2R' 2U' 3F2 3U' L2 2L 3R' R2 3D' 2U' 3B2 2R' 3F' D R2 2D2 U2
*3. *3D 3B' 3L' 3F R2 3D' 2L' 3F D' 2U' 3R2 D2 B D' 3L' 3R R U 3L 3B U L R' 2D' 3F 2L2 U2 3B2 2U2 2R' R 3F2 F' 2U2 3F 3L 3U' U 2F2 3L D2 3U' 2U U2 3F 3U2 B2 2B' 2U2 2L2 2F' 2U 3B' 3U' 2L R' D2 R2 2U 3L 3D' U2 3F2 3U' U2 3B2 2R2 3U 2L' 3B L 3B 3U' 3R' 2R 3D B2 3D' 3U 3R U' 2F2 2D' 2R 2B L 3R 2R F L2 2L R U 2B2 2F2 2U B2 3B2 3D' 2B'
*4. *B' 3F R B' 3R 2B2 3F2 F' R U B' 3B' L' 3F2 2F2 F2 R B 2F F2 3L2 3F 2F2 2U' 2B' 2L2 3F2 3U2 3L' 2R2 D U 3F 3U' L2 3R 3D' 3R 2R2 2F 2L 3D 3U' 2B 3R2 B2 3F L2 2R' 3D2 3U2 3B' L2 2R' R2 B2 2B 2U R D' 2D' 2U2 B2 3U2 L2 3R R D' 3D 3U' 2L2 3R2 2B' 3F2 L2 3F 2F 3R2 2D' 3B 2L F' L2 3L2 3B2 F2 2R2 2B2 R' D' U' 2R2 2F2 3U' 3B' L' 3R D2 3D' 3U2
*5. *B2 F2 3U2 3L 2R' F 2L 3R' 2R 3F 3D' B2 L' 2R2 3F2 3R2 3D2 2U' 2R2 3D2 3R2 B' F 2L' 2U 2B 2D' L' 2L2 2R D2 2U' 3B' 3D 3F' 2F F' 3U2 2F' L2 B' 2B2 2F2 F' D2 3U' 3R 3U 3B2 U' 3R' R' U2 3B2 2R2 3F2 3D 2U' 2B 2F2 F' L' 3B2 3U 2L' 3L R U 3L2 3R2 B 2B F 2U' 2B' 3R2 U2 3F 3U2 3B' 2U L' 3L 3R' 2R' D2 3D' 3L 3R2 2R B' 2L' 3B' U L' 2L2 B' 3R2 3B' U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U' R2 F2 U R F2 R'
*2. *U' F' U F' U' R F2 R'
*3. *R F2 R F' R U2 F2 R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 L B2 U2 R F2 R' D2 L' B' D' U' F' L D2 R' F2 D F
*2. *U2 B' R U2 F2 R' F' D B2 L U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D
*3. *U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 L F R B2 D R' B D2 L' B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B R U F U B2 Rw' B2 Uw' Rw D Uw2 Fw' R' B2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw2 F U B U Rw2 R' B' D' B Fw' L F' Uw' L2 D' Uw L2 R' F2 L
*2. *U Rw Uw2 U' F' L B Rw' B2 L Uw' B Rw2 Uw2 Fw' L R' F2 L2 D' R' F' D2 B2 Fw R U' R2 U R2 Uw' L' Rw R2 B2 Fw' L2 R' B Fw2
*3. *Rw D Uw U2 B2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 L2 Fw L Rw' Fw F D2 Uw2 R' F2 L2 Rw Fw L D' B2 D L2 R2 Uw Rw Uw R2 B Fw2 D' Uw2 U Rw2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw F2 Rw' D Lw' Dw2 U Lw' Rw B2 Bw Fw' U2 B L2 B Fw' D2 Fw2 F D' Uw2 L2 Lw D B2 D2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 F R' D' R2 B' F' Dw Fw F2 D' Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw' B Bw2 Fw Dw' Fw L' B2 Rw' Bw2 U' Rw2 D Uw2 Lw Fw' F2
*2. *Lw2 Uw R2 Dw2 R2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' Bw Lw2 R F L' Lw2 D2 Dw Uw2 F Dw2 Lw R2 Dw' Lw' D' Uw Lw Fw Uw' Bw Fw' R2 B2 Fw2 L Lw B2 Fw' Lw2 F Lw' Fw2 Uw2 U R2 B F' Uw B' Dw2 Rw2 R Uw U2 Lw2 R' B F
*3. *Bw2 D Uw' B2 L' R2 Bw Dw2 Lw B2 U2 F Uw' L Lw' Dw' U B' R' B Lw' Rw' U Rw2 B2 F' D2 Fw' L Lw2 D2 Fw2 L R Bw2 Fw' U' Bw D2 Uw Bw2 F Lw2 Fw2 Uw Rw R' D' F2 D B' D2 Dw2 Lw' R U' Lw F U B'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 U' B' 2L' U2 2F' F U' L 2F2 U B2 3F' 2L' 2R' 2D 3F' R 2D R' 2B 3F 2U' U2 F R 2F L' 2L' F2 2L2 2D' 3U' 2L' 3R' 3U L' 3U2 2R F 2U R D2 L' 3R2 D' 3R D' U 3R2 3U' R2 B2 2L2 2D2 3U' 2B' 2U2 3F U B' 3F2 2R' B' L2 2R 2U' U 2L2 B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 3R2 3B' L2 2F 2L2 3R2 3B2 2R2 B2 3B2 2F 2L 3L' 3U' 3B2 2L 3R2 B 3U' B2 2L' 3L D' 3R2 D2 3D2 3L 2R 2B2 3F2 2F 3D2 2L2 2B' 2R D2 3D B 2F2 2D2 2B' U L 2L2 3L2 3R2 F L 3L' 3U 2B 3U2 2U2 B2 3B 3U 3F 2L' 3D' B 2B' 3L2 F' 3L F 2R' 2D' 3B L' 3D' U' B' 2D 3D 3U 2U' U2 3B 2D 2L 3L' 3R' 3D' R' 2U' 2B 3F 2D 2L 2F U' 3L 3B2 3R R2 U' B 3D' U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 L2 R B2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D' B U' L B R' F R' F
*2. *R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D U R D U F U' R2 B' R2 D B'
*3. *L' D2 L' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 D U' B' U2 R F D B L R'
*4. *B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 U2 B2 R2 D' F U L B' D' F' R2 U2 B2
*5. *D2 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F' R B2 D R' F2 L F L' U R'
*6. *U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 R' B' D2 L2 R U' F L'
*7. *F2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R' D' L' R2 B U2 R' D' U2 B
*8. *D F2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F' R' D' U' B' U' F' D2 U2 F2
*9. *B U2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 B R2 B D2 U' R D F' D2 L' F2 D' B U2
*10. *F R' L2 F D L U2 F2 U R B2 R2 B' R2 L2 F R2 B' D2 F
*11. *D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 B' L' F D2 F2 U F2 L2 U R2
*12. *U L2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F L' F2 D U' F' D2 U B2 L'
*13. *U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F R2 B2 D' U L U B L2 R
*14. *U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' B' U' F' R' B' L D F R D'
*15. *U2 L2 R D2 L R F2 D2 F2 D B' D2 U2 L' U R B D2 U2
*16. *D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 L' B' R' D U B' D L R2 U
*17. *L2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 R2 U' F' D B L' B2 L' F'
*18. *R U D' L F' B U B L D F R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 R2 B2 L2
*19. *D U' B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R F2 R2 B D' L2 B2 F2 D F
*20. *U2 B2 D2 L2 R' U2 R' F2 L B2 L U B2 F' L' B2 R B' R' D
*21. *F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 F' R D B U F' L B2 F' R'
*22. *B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' B' D' U' F' U R' U L
*23. *D2 B' L U' D L2 F R2 B R D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 L2
*24. *B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 U F2 D L2 D2 L' B F' L2 D B' L R2 D' F
*25. *F2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 L' D B' L2 R' D U' L2 B' F2 L'
*26. *D2 F2 U2 L D2 L R B2 U2 R' F' U' R F' U F' U' L U
*27. *B2 F L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 F2 L' D B' F' R B F U L'
*28. *U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' F D B2 F2 L' B U F U' F' L2
*29. *L U R' L2 B' D' L F' U' F2 R2 B' U2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F2 U2
*30. *F2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L U' B2 F U' B2 L2 F' D' U'
*31. *R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L B2 F2 U2 L2 R' U' B L' R' F2 U' F' L' R' F
*32. *U2 L2 D2 L' B2 F2 L2 D2 L F2 U2 F' L2 D' B' U R B D2 L R2
*33. *F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U F2 U F2 R B' U2 L2 F R2 U' B2 R2
*34. *R' F2 D2 F2 L U2 L2 U2 R' F2 L2 B' D2 R U F2 R' D' U2 F R'
*35. *D' B U F' B2 U2 R' U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 R2
*36. *B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 L' R' F' R2 U' F L2 R2 B U'
*37. *U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B U' B2 F2 U2 B D R U' F
*38. *R2 D2 U2 B R2 F D2 R2 F R2 B2 U L2 B' L2 B' L' B' D F
*39. *B' R' U2 R' L' B' U' D2 F U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D'
*40. *D2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B D2 U F L2 B L R2 U' R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 F2 R' F2 L' B' L2 U B R F L R D'
*2. *L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 F L B2 U2 R' D L2 U' F2 R F
*3. *F2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U B' U2 R B2 U' F' U2 R F'
*4. *D' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D F2 D' F R F2 U' R2 D2 R F' L'
*5. *U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L D' U2 B D F L U' B2 U' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L F2 U2 R F2 L U2 R D2 R B' U B2 L' R D' L' B' L' B
*2. *U2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 R' F2 L' F2 U F2 R2 F' R B D' U L2 R'
*3. *D2 R2 D' L2 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2 R' D' F' R2 B' L R' D' R' U'
*4. *L' F D L F2 R U' B' L B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2
*5. *F2 B' U L' D2 R U' R2 D F' U2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F L2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F D2 R' B2 U' F' D2 B2 L2 F D' L D
*2. *U F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 F R2 F2 D' F' U2 L U' R' F
*3. *D U B2 R2 U B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R D2 F' D2 R' B' F' D' R2 U'
*4. *F' D2 U2 B L2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F D' F' R B D L' D' L D
*5. *B U2 B' U2 D' R F R' B L U F2 B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D L2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 R' B2 D2 R' U F' R2 F L' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F U F' R U' R U'
*3. *F2 D L2 U L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D F' U2 R2 B2 L B R' U' L2 D
*4. *Rw2 D' L2 Rw2 F2 D R2 Fw2 F R' D B2 Uw Fw' D' Uw U' L' Fw2 F' Uw U2 R D' R2 B2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw2 F R B Fw' F' Rw' R2 Fw' Uw2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R U R2 U R' U2 F R'
*3. *U2 D R2 F2 L' D' R2 F' R L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' B D2 F R2 D2
*4. *R' Fw' R' U2 L' F' Rw' Fw' D B' Fw' D2 Uw2 L' F U' R D R' D' U' Rw2 F2 Uw Rw R Uw Fw' L' Rw' F' Uw U' F2 D' Uw L2 B' L R
*5. *Bw' F U Bw' Dw B Dw' U' Rw D' U2 Bw L Rw Dw L Dw2 Lw' F' Uw2 Bw Dw' Uw F L2 Lw' Dw' F' Lw2 F Rw2 R B Bw Uw F2 Lw2 R D' Uw' L Lw2 R2 Uw2 U' Bw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 Dw2 U2 F2 U2 Fw' F2 D' F2 D2 Dw Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=6,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B R' U' B U' B L l' r'
*2. *U R L' U L' U' R' l
*3. *U' B' R L U' L R' l b' u'
*4. *R' B R' L U' B' R B l r' b' u'
*5. *L R U L R U L R l r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (-3, 3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 4) / (-2, 3)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / (3, -2) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(1, 6) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (6, -4) / (-2, -1)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U L' D' L' D' L' R' U'
*2. *R D R L' R' L D' R'
*3. *L U' R D L U' R D L'
*4. *L R L' D' R' D' R' D U'
*5. *U R' D L R' L R' D U'


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 17, 2014)

*3x3:* 12.74, 12.07, 12.35, 11.67, 16.08 = *12.39*
*Megaminx* 1:05.78, 1:19.01, (56.55), (1:21.77), 1:08.90 = *1:11.23*

The 56 mega single is my second best single ever and its on camera


----------



## Richy (Jun 17, 2014)

*2x2* 5.76 (3.75) (5.81) 4.82 4.35=* 4.98*
*3x3 *17.17 15.43 18.07 (19.59) (15.17)= *16.89*
*4x4 *(1:54.62) (1:20.25) 1:37.79 1:37.54 1:37.78= *1:37.70*
*Magic* (1.95) 1.82 (1.56) 1.62 1.59= *1.68
**2-3-4relay* 2:13.60
*Skewb* 12.70 (10.98) (15.85) 15.36 14.26= *14.11* I really need a better skewb
*Pyraminx* 9.43 (3.79) 7.95 (11.29) 10.70= *9.36*
*With Feet* 1:58.51 (1:59.43) 1:52.43 (1:16.56) 1:37.43 = *1.49.46*
*OH* 37.78 39.12 40.98 (33.82) (42.85)= *39.29*
*MTS* 2:39.84 2:24.86 (DNF) 2:40.20 (2:10.29)=* 2:34.97*
*2-3-4-5relay* 6.13.98


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 17, 2014)

*2x2:* (7.277) 8.866 8.245 (9.677) 9.365 = *8.825*
*3x3:* 23.254 (18.898) 26.084 (DNF) 21.964 = *23.766*
*4x4:* (2:01.631) 1:46.548 (1:31.472) 1:50.835 1:56.936 = *1:51.439*
*5x5:* 3:56.25 (4:10.32) 3:30.02 (3:21.81) 3:31.40 = *3:39.22*
*7x7:* (11:32.91) (15:01.16) 13:06.04 13:06.53 13:10.01= *13:07.53*
*OH:* (2:40.229) 1:19.882 (1:8.228) 1:19.123 1:16.292 = *1:18.432*
*With feet:* 29:12.281 9:44.112 (6:31.728) (DNF) 16:31.387 = *18:29.260*
*Pyraminx:*18.612 15.231 18.589 (20.287) (15.125)
*Megaminx:* 7:08.621 8:45.200 (6:0.074) (8:50.96) 8:02.923 = *7:58.914*
*2-4 Relay:* 9 23 2:11 = *2:43.208*
*2-5 Relay:* 8 22 2:02 3:32 = *6:04.849*

I'm never doing feet again..


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 17, 2014)

I see a lot of people only submitting 4 times and then what the avg. is. It must be annoying for mats and his program to figure out what the missing number should be.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 18, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> I see a lot of people only submitting 4 times and then what the avg. is. It must be annoying for mats and his program to figure out what the missing number should be.


Oops. I will edit in the time that I forgot for 2x2. Thanks Schmidt!


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 18, 2014)

So I decided to do a whole ton of events randomly..

2x2 - Avg - 6.2
1. 6.28
2. 6.04
3. (6.94)
4. (5.14)
5. 6.28

3x3 - Avg - 21.48 
1. 23.27
2. 20.52
3. 20.65
4. (17.38)
5. (DNF)

4x4. - Avg - 1:32.74
1. (1:36.37)
2. (1:07.85) PB by less then a second
3. 1:32.29
4. 1:32.03
5. 1:33.90

5x5 - Avg - 3:23.43 blegh!
1. (3.00.11)
2. (DNF) 
3. 3:32.54
4. 3:33.93
5. 3:03.81

3BLD - Single - 6:37.36
- Mo3 - DNF Not sure which one you are wanting here, so I put both.
1. DNF
2. DNF
3. 6:37.36 

2-3-4 Relay - 1:50.2 

2-3-4-5 Relay - 5:16.34

Pyraminx - Avg - 11.42 
1. 11.58
2. (9.07)
3. 10.86
4. (16.19)
5. 11.82

Match the Scramble - Avg - 1:58.41 This was my first time doing this.
1. 1:47.17 +2
2. 2:04.06
3. (1:31.32)
4. (DNF)
5. 2:02.01

OH - Avg - 1:08 I do not do OH
1. (1:13.46)
2. 1:12.25
3. 1:01.68
4. 1:10.06
5. (51.00)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 18, 2014)

*2X2X2: *(11.10) 10.46 (7.25) 9.88 8.20 = *9.51*

*3X3X3:* 22.37 (24.49) 23.09 20.27 (17.88) = *21.91*

*4X4X4:* Best average of 5: (1:54.99) 2:17.75 2:13.41 (2:17.79) 2:11.38 = *2:14.18* //Yuk!


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2014)

*3x3:* (14.46), 15.71, 16.22, 14.59, (19.23) = 15.46
*4x4:* (1:07.04), 1:04.25, 1:02.62, (59.58), 1:04.11 = 1:03.66
*5x5:* (1:39.90), 1:46.32, 1:44.83, 1:42.27, (1:49.28) = 1:44.47
*6x6:* 2:57.53, (2:51.19), 3:07.80, 3:03.21, (3:08.44) = 3:02.85
*7x7:* 4:21.40, 4:23.40, (4:15.80), (4:47.75), 4:35.96 = 4:26.92
*OH:* 41.58, 35.05, 34.44, (33.03), (44.27) = 37.02
*Megaminx:* 2:12.41, 2:14.86, (1:58.46), (2:18.22), 2:08.78 = 2:12.02


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jun 21, 2014)

*2x2 : *4.34, (3.75), (4.88), 4.40, 4.41 = *4.38*
*3x3 : *18.30, (18.34), (15.55), 16.55, 16.93 = *17.26*
*Pyraminx : *6.11, (4.63), 6.40, (9.61), 5.80 = *6.10*
*Skewb : *14.33, 12.12, 14.80, (15.66), (11.32) = *13.75*


----------



## notfeliks (Jun 21, 2014)

*2x2*: 6.65, 8.32, (11.45), (5.71), 9.47 = *8.15*. ewwww
*3x3*: (17.81), 23.48, 24.73, (25.10), 21.10 = *23.10*. ewwww
*OH*: (1:15.21), (31.76), 39.23, 40.40, 46.81 = *42.15*. ewwww


----------



## NZCuber (Jun 22, 2014)

2x2: (4.90), 5.56, 4.94, (7.66), 5.21 = 5.24 meh fingers were frozen
3x3: 15.90, (21.81), (15.46), 16.80, 18.44 = 17.05 uuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggg terrible
4x4: 1:25.63, 1:07.55, 1:07.69, (1:31.36), (1:05.96) = 1:13.62 doh
3x3 OH: 38.02, 38.21, (41.56), 40.25, (33.36) = 38.83 I can't turn a cube one handed
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:55.46 
Megaminx: (1:58.38), (1:45.36), 1:54.21, 1:46.38, 1:57.58 = 1:52.72 My last layer sucks but the forth solve had a PLL skip 
Skewb: 17.09, 16.96, 17.00, DNF, 13.33 = 17.02


----------



## Roman (Jun 23, 2014)

MBLD 14/16 in 1:00:00. Stuck on the cube that I forgot. I think I will try 16 cubes at TBW this saturday.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 23, 2014)

Multi 3/12 = DNF in 53:30
Just total mess and too tired.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 24, 2014)

Results: congratulations to mycube, riley and qaz

*2x2x2*(28)

 3.02 riley
 3.22 Lapinsavant
 3.55 Neo63
 3.62 Iggy
 4.12 mycube
 4.18 dinostef
 4.27 jtjogobonito
 4.36 Wilhelm
 4.38 bacyril
 4.39 qaz
 4.86 andi25
 4.98 Richy
 4.99 SweetSolver
 5.00 giorgi
 5.03 CyanSandwich
 5.24 NZCuber
 5.37 Petro Leum
 5.48 thatkid
 6.11 penguinz7
 7.08 cubefanatic
 7.10 Schmidt
 7.97 BenjaminW
 8.15 notfeliks
 8.72 ComputerGuy365
 8.82 Rocky0701
 9.39 CowCuber
 9.51 MarcelP
 20.11 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(37)

 9.84 riley
 9.91 jtjogobonito
 10.19 Lapinsavant
 10.52 Petro Leum
 10.71 andi25
 11.50 dinostef
 12.39 SirWaffle
 12.40 Neo63
 12.80 giorgi
 12.99 Wilhelm
 13.31 mycube
 13.59 Iggy
 14.55 qaz
 15.51 Dene
 16.15 Keroma12
 16.89 Richy
 17.05 NZCuber
 17.26 bacyril
 17.82 Kenneth Svendson
 18.78 CyanSandwich
 19.35 thatkid
 20.88 penguinz7
 21.81 BenjaminW
 21.91 MarcelP
 22.08 Schmidt
 22.50 Perff
 22.61 cubefanatic
 23.10 notfeliks
 23.28 ComputerGuy365
 23.51 PJKCuber
 23.76 Rocky0701
 26.06 SweetSolver
 26.43 RjFx2
 28.30 CubeBird
 36.41 sivamrhack
 37.19 MatsBergsten
 38.46 CowCuber
*4x4x4*(21)

 36.69 Lapinsavant
 44.75 riley
 48.69 qaz
 50.24 mycube
 50.40 andi25
 52.93 Iggy
 54.51 Wilhelm
 1:03.66 Dene
 1:03.78 Petro Leum
 1:07.89 thatkid
 1:13.62 NZCuber
 1:15.73 BenjaminW
 1:28.59 Schmidt
 1:32.35 penguinz7
 1:37.70 Richy
 1:43.97 CyanSandwich
 1:49.81 ComputerGuy365
 1:51.43 Rocky0701
 2:11.33 MatsBergsten
 2:14.18 MarcelP
 2:56.53 CowCuber
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:31.40 mycube
 1:39.99 andi25
 1:42.90 riley
 1:44.47 Dene
 1:46.01 dinostef
 1:47.95 Wilhelm
 1:48.45 qaz
 1:56.41 Keroma12
 2:25.30 thatkid
 3:29.97 penguinz7
 3:39.22 Rocky0701
 4:48.13 MatsBergsten
 9:09.10 CyanSandwich
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:02.85 Dene
 3:30.92 qaz
 3:50.56 riley
 3:59.76 Keroma12
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:05.12 mycube
 4:12.70 Wilhelm
 4:26.90 andi25
 4:26.92 Dene
 6:03.51 riley
 8:57.56 thatkid
13:07.53 Rocky0701
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 17.39 Petro Leum
 20.02 riley
 21.61 Lapinsavant
 23.49 Iggy
 24.45 mycube
 27.79 dinostef
 30.82 giorgi
 31.07 andi25
 33.73 Wilhelm
 37.02 Dene
 37.49 qaz
 38.83 NZCuber
 39.29 Richy
 42.15 notfeliks
 46.36 BenjaminW
 53.86 thatkid
 56.02 Schmidt
 1:00.16 CyanSandwich
 1:07.36 ComputerGuy365
 1:10.10 penguinz7
 1:18.43 Rocky0701
 1:35.99 RjFx2
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:11.79 riley
 1:15.30 Kenneth Svendson
 1:37.95 qaz
 1:49.46 Richy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(6)

 13.27 riley
 14.81 mycube
 21.87 MatsBergsten
 23.15 CyanSandwich
 28.09 qaz
 28.65 Lapinsavant
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 33.95 Iggy
 43.47 mycube
 55.82 qaz
 1:17.36 CyanSandwich
 1:30.74 MatsBergsten
 2:38.48 Lapinsavant
 4:43.71 Keroma12
 6:37.36 penguinz7
 DNF thatkid
 DNF riley
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 2:36.43 mycube
 5:17.15 qaz
 5:41.77 riley
 8:39.93 thatkid
 8:41.63 CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:57.72 mycube
15:19.09 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
 DNF riley
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

33:23.56 qaz
 2:58:35 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

20/24 (53:31)  mycube
15/17 (42:04)  CyanSandwich
14/16 (60:00)  Roman
9/9 (43:17)  qaz
5/5 (11:56)  riley
3/12 (53:30)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 57.99 qaz
 1:37.34 riley
 1:56.55 penguinz7
 2:34.97 Richy
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 42.60 Lapinsavant
 57.52 riley
 1:05.07 mycube
 1:09.47 Iggy
 1:15.55 Wilhelm
 1:17.48 andi25
 1:18.65 qaz
 1:27.31 thatkid
 1:38.76 BenjaminW
 1:50.02 penguinz7
 1:55.46 NZCuber
 2:04.29 CyanSandwich
 2:13.60 Richy
 2:43.20 Rocky0701
 2:55.93 MatsBergsten
 4:07.90 CowCuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:47.74 riley
 2:57.40 andi25
 2:58.82 mycube
 3:07.76 qaz
 3:08.93 Wilhelm
 4:29.99 thatkid
 5:16.34 penguinz7
 5:18.51 BenjaminW
 6:04.84 Rocky0701
 6:13.98 Richy
 8:02.04 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(3)

 1.68 Richy
 2.37 riley
 3.89 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 5.32 riley
*Skewb*(11)

 9.26 Wilhelm
 9.85 riley
 11.09 SweetSolver
 12.67 mycube
 13.75 bacyril
 14.11 Richy
 16.00 andi25
 16.43 qaz
 17.02 NZCuber
 17.88 Schmidt
 24.66 giorgi
*Clock*(7)

 8.22 Perff
 11.02 qaz
 12.30 Wilhelm
 16.95 mycube
 18.58 riley
 19.53 SweetSolver
 19.76 andi25
*Pyraminx*(16)

 5.54 Lapinsavant
 5.96 andi25
 6.10 bacyril
 6.56 cubefanatic
 7.20 Wilhelm
 7.39 riley
 8.46 qaz
 9.36 Richy
 10.38 giorgi
 10.63 SweetSolver
 11.29 penguinz7
 13.37 mycube
 14.31 RjFx2
 16.68 Schmidt
 17.47 Rocky0701
 38.40 CowCuber
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:11.23 SirWaffle
 1:14.62 andi25
 1:45.85 qaz
 1:49.50 riley
 1:51.25 mycube
 1:52.72 NZCuber
 2:12.02 Dene
 2:14.41 Wilhelm
 7:58.91 Rocky0701
*Square-1*(5)

 28.57 Wilhelm
 50.31 qaz
 1:04.21 CyanSandwich
 1:04.58 Schmidt
 1:04.78 thatkid
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

28 guusrs
29 mycube
30 okayama
32 TeddyKGB
36 Mike Hughey
37 qaz
44 riley
45 CyanSandwich
DNF  Attila

*Contest results*

315 mycube
299 riley
295 qaz
190 andi25
190 Wilhelm
166 Lapinsavant
157 CyanSandwich
130 MatsBergsten
129 Iggy
121 thatkid
112 Richy
106 Dene
98 penguinz7
95 dinostef
94 Petro Leum
89 NZCuber
81 giorgi
70 BenjaminW
69 bacyril
67 Rocky0701
65 Schmidt
63 jtjogobonito
61 Neo63
53 Keroma12
50 SweetSolver
47 SirWaffle
40 cubefanatic
39 Roman
36 ComputerGuy365
34 notfeliks
29 Kenneth Svendson
27 MarcelP
24 Perff
20 CowCuber
19 guusrs
19 RjFx2
17 okayama
16 TeddyKGB
15 Mike Hughey
11 Attila
11 PJKCuber
7 CubeBird
6 sivamrhack


----------



## Iggy (Jun 24, 2014)

Heh, not even top 5 this week  Didn't have the time to compete


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 25, 2014)

It put me down as 2:02 for 2-5 relay, I guess I will stop putting my splits as well.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 25, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> It put me down as 2:02 for 2-5 relay, I guess I will stop putting my splits as well.



The program reads to the first valid time. Put the splits in brackets [ ] or last in the line (after the real event time) or on the next line.
I'll fix it for now .


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 25, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> The program reads to the first valid time. Put the splits in brackets [ ] or last in the line (after the real event time) or on the next line.
> I'll fix it for now .


Ok, thanks man!


----------



## Richy (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey , I did 3x3 with feet and I'm not in the results. Can you please include me if it's not a lot of work?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 28, 2014)

Richy said:


> Hey , I did 3x3 with feet and I'm not in the results. Can you please include me if it's not a lot of work?



Sorry, did not see this post until now. I've included your "feet" event.
Please skip the "with" next time and just write "feet". Then the program will 
understand better


----------



## Richy (Jun 29, 2014)

OK, thanks


----------

